# Valley View



## saffysmum (7 December 2017)

Hi is anyone else having problems ordering from Valley View in Cornwall?  Does anyone know where I can order Carob for my horse as Im running low and with Christmas looming Im starting to get concerned Im going to run out and my old boy is doing so well on it. Thanks guys hope someone can help.


----------



## barefoot and broken (13 December 2017)

Hi saffysmum valleyview animal feeds has changed to valleyview herbs and spices and can be contacted at valleyviewherbsandspices@gmail.com and on 01503263330 and moblie 07904416969 the owner of valleyview is called Bradley.
I spoke to him yesterday and he advised not to contact the old numbers or email.


----------

